# Tamurkhan Release Date?



## Alsojames

I was on ForgeWorld today and fell in love with the Chaos Dwarfs. Apparently their book is going to be released at a later date, but does anybody know when it's gonna come out? Everywhere I look on the internet has out of date information.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SoulGazer

From what I've read, there's never going to be an official army book for them. Their rules will come with a series of Forgeworld books(2 total I think, but there will be more that don't have as much to do with the CDs.) They're basically always going to be a semi-official fluff army. That was what I read months ago, anyways. Things could have changed since then if they sold well or something, you never know with GW. The book release date keeps getting pushed around. It was supposed to come out earlier this year, now might be first quarter of 2012.



The Forgebooks are a series on the expansion of Chaos. There will be several sets based on champions of all 4 Chaos gods. The first ones are based around Nurgle and Tamurkhan. He goes through the Ogre Kingdoms and then the Chaos Dwarf area and picks up an army to head to the Empire. 
Should be fun.


----------



## Barnster

I think the Tumerkan book does feature a CD list, although i don't have the book so cannot confirm that 

There as far as we know is no intention to release a CD army book as such, abit like the death korps and renagades lists from imperial armour


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

As you mention it in your title I assume you are asking about Throne of Chaos. There were apparently copies at Games Day so the release is predicted as sometime between now and mid-November.


----------



## Alsojames

Thanks Dave


----------



## cain the betrayer

SoulGazer said:


> From what I've read, there's never going to be an official army book for them. Their rules will come with a series of Forgeworld books(2 total I think, but there will be more that don't have as much to do with the CDs.) They're basically always going to be a semi-official fluff army. That was what I read months ago, anyways. Things could have changed since then if they sold well or something, you never know with GW. The book release date keeps getting pushed around. It was supposed to come out earlier this year, now might be first quarter of 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> The Forgebooks are a series on the expansion of Chaos. There will be several sets based on champions of all 4 Chaos gods. The first ones are based around Nurgle and Tamurkhan. He goes through the Ogre Kingdoms and then the Chaos Dwarf area and picks up an army to head to the Empire.
> Should be fun.


This information is outdated acording to Allen Blight the main designer for the rules of Warhammer forge there will be no serie like how you make it look all the CD stuff you need is in The Throne of chaos book with a complete army list. The next book Will be the monsterous arcano which will gave about 50 binding scrolls for storm of magic monsters and the models for it. After that the plan for now is to make book for unrelated events in the warhammer world and maybe a follow up on the throne of chaos but that will not be soon i reckon.

My best geuss is that the Throne of chaos book will be released either this month or the next and if your considering getting it do it it's great book filled with amazing artwork and rules for all kinds of stuff ranging from Tamurak himself to a complete Chaos Dwarf list.


----------



## Alsojames

I just hope they keep the option of allowing CD choices in WoC armies as special/rare choices and vice versa.


----------



## cain the betrayer

No this can only be done in a Chaos great host which is a high point army or as allies the onyl unit competablee with the Warriors of chaos army in Smaller battles is the hellcannon and if you use the throne of chaos rules the siege giant.


----------



## Alsojames

Really? Because on the FW experimental rules you can take some stuff, like the Iron Daemon, as a special/rare choice in a WoC army.


----------



## cain the betrayer

That was because there was no proper rules set for them but now there is/will be That isn't allowed anymore. It's like saying that you can take deamons in your Warriors of chaos list becaus ethey where togather in the old book. As soon as the book is out it's outdated and the experimentel rules will be taken offline I reckon.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

It is now on pre-order for week commencing 31 October


----------



## Alsojames

Sweet! Now it's either that, some FW Space Marines, DEldar stuff, Skyrim or Uncharted 3


----------



## Vaz

Ooh, Tamurkhan, or Ace Combat... Ace Combat's had bad reviews from old AC players but as I'm fairly new to the series, I'm fairly sure it might be fun to play, but Tamurkhan... I've waited since I first found Forge World and wanted the same for Fantasy.


----------



## Alsojames

As soon as I saw the Chaos Dwarfs, I wanted them as a supplement to my Chaos Warriors. 

Now I REALLY want them.


----------



## IadUmboros

The Tamurkhan book is absolutely stunning. Wish I'd got one at GD myself, as I don't collect Chaos for Fantasy I didn't but know a couple of people who did, and they let me have a gander. I'll be picking it up on release as a nice birthday present for myself.


----------



## Alsojames

I'll either save my money or get it for christmas. Maybe I'll save my money and get the book, and ask for models for christmas.


----------



## Sworn Radical

So, before I'm going to order a copy of the Tamurkhan tome, could someone enlighten us what sort of units are covered in there that are *selectable as an option* for a WoC army ? 

Thanks !


----------



## IanC

Grrr. I would tell you, but Royal Mail are taking the piss regarding delivering my copy. Should have got here on Saturday...


----------



## Lord of the Night

I've got my copy of Tamurkhan and its freaking cool. The Chaos Dwarves are very awesome, I never really read anything about them before since there was barely anything apart from a bit about what they are like and the name of Zharr Naggrund.

Took some pics of the Chaos Dwarfs from the Forge World beastiary. They look appropriately cruel and monstrously badass.










The Infernal Guard which serve as the core troops for a Chaos Dwarf army. Basically they are the Dawi Zharr version of a slayer, those who have suffered some shame like being related to a failed battle-commander, failing before a Sorcerer, presiding over slaves who revolted or working a furnace until it exploded. In penance they give up their names and kin, have iron masks grafted onto their face with red hot iron and they fight in Hashut's name, until they either die or win the right to tear their mask away and show the world their face again.










Daemonsmith Sorcerers are the lords of the Dawi Zharr, ruling over them with iron fists and an utter contempt for the weak. They rule their own domains and effectively form a ruling caste of Chaos Dwarves, though no single Dwarf can ever rule the Dawi Zharr as a race. But the price they pay for their powers is the petrification of their bodies over centuries and centuries. Those who panic and scheme to get out of it only turn to stone faster, as Hashut will always have his due.










Bull Centaurs are those who were the most mutated when the Time of Chaos came. Since they most resemble Father Hashut they are actually blessed and respected rather than scorned as most mutants are in the world. They act as shock troops and temple guardians, and more are born each generation to fill the ranks of those who die, a process which always kills the unfortunate dam who gave birth to them. As they age their skin turns to metal until healing them is more like repairing a machine than healing a wound. They are also far more aggressive than regular Chaos Dwarfs and while Chaos Dwarfs do eat slave meat, they eat it dead. The Centaurs prefer their food to be screaming and begging.










The K'daai are metal monsters forged of the darkest iron, magma from the world's core and a good measure of daemon stuff and boiled in the blood of Hashut's sacrifices. Problem is they are nearly completely uncontrollable and only the greatest of Daemonsmiths can even make one. They are unleashed on the battle where they burn brightly, but briefly, and need to be laid to rest immediately after lest they turn on their creators.



















Some of the Dawi Zharr's debased rune language. My personal favourite is the symbol for Weakness/Elves. To them the word Elf means the exact same as weakness.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Bother you Lord of Night! Now I even more in anticipation of my copy arriving!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Bother you Lord of Night! Now I even more in anticipation of my copy arriving!


Hehe well it'll be a lot more exciting for you then.

I'm very much enjoying reading about the Chaos Dwarf society and their ways. Indeed the background is very fascinating.

One thing it notes is that the traditional Dwarven values of oath and honour, grudge and kin are as strong in the Chaos Dwarfs as they are in the Dwarfs. The Chaos Dwarfs just embrace a creed that destroys weakness and mercy utterly. Plus the Chaos Dwarfs are not afraid of change and the inevitable future.

And ominously it mentions that while the Dawi Zharr are few in number, their birth rates are rising slowly each year. While the Dwarfs's birth rate falls slowly each year. Coincidence? Or something more sinister.

I love their views on slaves though. Each slave, or livestock as the Chaos Dwarfs call them since slave implies they are sentient beings to them, is viewed differently. Orcs are valued for their brute strength and dumb natures, as are Ogres but the Ogres are treated with a small level of restraint and wariness since their strong nature can never truly be broken. Elves are usually cut up and used to make alchemical unguents and rare potions, and humans are valued for their more predictable natures and higher intellect.

Skaven though are the one thing the Chaos Dwarfs do not enslave. Apparentely over the years they've learned that Skaven do not make good slaves, they've brought back spies and saboteurs and sometimes even intentionally infected carrier-rats into their forges and the results have never been good. As such Skaven are only ever taken alive to be immediately sacrificed, nobody dares bring Skaven back to the Dark Lands anymore.

All dwarf-things fear the Horned Rat!


Lord of the Night


----------



## Alsojames

Shit on a stick. I must buy this book!



Does anybody here think I'll be allowed to use regular Dwarf Infantry and/or Thunderers as Chaos Dwarfs in my WoC army? At least until I get a good number of the actual models and paint them suitably chaos-y?


----------



## IanC

It is an awesome book indeed


----------



## Sworn Radical

So, which unit choices are we allowed to take for a regular WoC army ?


----------

